

Ask HN: Analytics Programs - wallacrw

I'm launching a new website, and I'd like to do some detailed analytics on the usage on the page (i.e., more than just Google Analytics).  I love what KISS Metrics offers, but this is a bootstrapped startup, and I'd prefer not to pay the fees for KISS.<p>What other analytics programs are you guys using to do detailed split testing?<p>I need to know where users are looking, where they're clicking, how long they're staying on each page, etc (i.e., would be ideal to track usage from landing to exit).<p>Thanks for your help.
======
atldev
I absolutely love Clicky. The best feature is "Spy" which shows you a live
view of visitors as they interact with your site. Careful- can be very
addictive. I'm watching mine right now when I should be coding :)

Referral link: <http://getclicky.com/245493>

Non-referral link: <http://getclicky.com>

~~~
wallacrw
atldev, thanks for the response. Looks like my colleague has already
responded, but we'll definitely check out clicky.

------
hshah
It's Hiten from KISSmetrics. Feel free to email me hshah at kissmetrics.com -
we are accommodating bootstrapped startups.

~~~
atldev
Hi Hiten. I know you guys must be slammed. Very cool for you to drop in. I'm
glad to hear you are "accomodating to bootstrapped startups". I had been
following you, but assumed I was priced out of the product. I'll be reaching
out this week for info.

------
eitally
Have you already started with the obvious -- web server log analyzers?

